
Google should just pay students to learn at coding bootcamps - weston
http://www.westonludeke.com/2017/10/13/google-should-just-pay-students-to-learn-at-coding-bootcamps/
======
taylodl
Why would Google, Apple, Facebook, Amazon, and Microsoft, all of whom can
command the best programming talent in the world, want to invest in a coding
bootcamp? Their interests would be better served by sponsoring Masters and
Doctoral candidates who've already demonstrated exceptional coding abilities
during their internships and show the ability to do oh so much more if only
they could afford to go to graduate school. You would then commit to your
sponsor for 3-5 years afterward. THAT would be a big boon to the "Big Five"
development shops. And because you're providing the best of the best with the
opportunity to excel and create amazing tools and technologies, it'll help the
industry as well.

~~~
weston
OP here: That's an even better idea! Good idea!

